

Ask HN: What web services do you pay for? - SoftwareMaven

I'm doing some research to see what kinds of services people are willing to pay for and what about the service convinced you it was worth paying for. Links to said services appreciated.
======
dholowiski
Fogbugz, several VPS's (prgmr), Dropbox, Spam Filtering, Oreilly Safari,
Lynda.com Should be obvious but they're all required to do my job, the last
two are more reference/learning. These are services I couldn't do my job
without, that's what convinced me to pay for them. If you had to pay for
Google Analytics I would.

Personally: Netflix, WoW, Audible, Last.fm (I live in Canada) simply because
they are the _best_ (legal) source of entertainment (in my opinion) in their
category.

------
gmq
<http://crashplan.com> \- Easy unlimited backup. For all those things that
don't fit in my dropbox folder. Also, it's the only service I found that had
few bad reviews (unlike Mozy).

<http://linode.com> \- Good and reliable VPS.

Does it count if you only need to pay once for the service? If yes:

<http://pinboard.in> \- The cleanest bookmarking service around.

------
giltotherescue
<http://cloudflare.com> <http://mixpanel.com> <http://pingdom.com>
<http://newrelic.com> <http://mailgun.org>

------
holic
Spotify, DNSimple, AWS, SendGrid

I would really like to pay for Github, but the private repo limitations are
holding me back. I'd much rather pay $10-20/mo for unlimited private repos if
it meant each collaborator also had to be on the same $10-20/mo plan. For now,
my private projects are hosted for free at Bitbucket.

------
sanat
<http://beanstalkapp.com/> <https://www.dropbox.com/>

------
pilom
Google apps for business for the possibility of gmail support, Amazon web
services, Amazon Prime, Netflix

------
knes
Im in Europe: OVerplay.net ( VPN ) Spotify Ovh kimsufi x 2 ( vps ) Bufferapp

------
chris24
Just Rdio at the moment.

------
martin1b
Netflix, Carbonite

------
ZanderEarth32
Audible, Rdio

------
bmelton
Grooveshark, AWS (S3, EC2), Github, Linode, pgrmr, slicehost (I have a lot of
pet projects,) Netflix, Dropbox, Hulu Plus.

------
creativeone
skype, rightsignature

